# [SOLVED]emerge world nie aktualizuje wszystkie

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Właśnie zauważyłem, że po wydaniu polecenia "emerge --update --deep --newuse  world" pokazuje mi, że wszystkie paczki mam uaktualnione,  w rzeczywistości znalazłem paczki które posiadają nowszą wersję i nie wiem czemu nie chce tego uaktualnić.

Pierwszy lepszy z brzgu przykład app-vim/gentoo-syntax

emerge --update --deep --newuse  world

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --update --deep --newuse  world
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Auto-cleaning packages...
> ...

 

emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse  app-vim/gentoo-syntax

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse  app-vim/gentoo-syntax
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Czy on nie powinien uaktualnić tego po wydaniu "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" ?Last edited by pawelek on Tue Aug 14, 2007 9:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

przejrzyj archiwum, bo pamiętam podobny wątek.

Rozwiązanie: prawdopodobnie nie masz tych plików dodanych do world.

----------

## pawelek

 *Raku wrote:*   

> przejrzyj archiwum, bo pamiętam podobny wątek.
> 
> Rozwiązanie: prawdopodobnie nie masz tych plików dodanych do world.

 

Znalazłem ten wątek

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-569093-highlight-emerge.html

ale nie rozwiązało to mojego problemu  :Sad: .

Po wydaniu komendy  "emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y  world" pokazuje mi takie coś

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y  world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Wg programu portato pakietów które można uaktualnić jest co najmniej 20-30, jeśli nie więcej. Co do nie dodawania pakietów do world, to pewnie chodzi o program revdep-rebuild który używa opcji no-shot podczas instalacji pakietów. Co można z tym zrobić, żeby się te pakiety jednak uaktualniały. Musi być jakaś opcja do tego, bo to portato to chyba jest tylko nakładką GUI na programy konsolowe do zarządzania portage, a nie osobnym programem.[/code]

----------

## quosek

o ile dobrze pamietam to emaint moze Ci pomoc w "naprawieniu" pliku world

[edit]

hmmmmm - jezeli to nie to, to ja chetnie tez sie dowiem co i jak i poobserwuje watek...

ps.

w najgorszym wypadku wygenerowac liste wszystkich pakietow (opcja e w emerge) i wszystki dodac do worlda ? (i potem ew. skryptem wywalajacym zbedne wpisy przeczyscic worlda .... 

[/edit]Last edited by quosek on Mon Aug 13, 2007 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## timor

Miałem ostatnio podobny problem. Co ciekawe jeśli pakiety nie byłyby w world to powinno je usunąć emerge --depclean, a tego nie robiło.

Ostatecznie poszły "z palca" i nie wracałem do tego.

Poobserwuję wątek  :Wink: 

----------

## pawelek

 *quosek wrote:*   

> o ile dobrze pamietam to emaint moze Ci pomoc w "naprawieniu" pliku world

 

Niech za komentarz posłuży poniższy listing. Nie pomogło :Sad: .

 *Quote:*   

> [root] [/dev/tty2] [/home/pawel]
> 
> # emaint -c world
> 
> Checking world for problems
> ...

 

----------

## pawelek

Chyba rozwiązałem, tylko szkoda, że niema jakiegoś jednego polecenia które by załatwiłoby wszystko za jednym zamachem. Poniżej napiszę co robiłem, może sie komus przyda.

1. Wydałem polecenie:

emerge --depclean

Usuneło ponad 70 pakietów

2. Wydałem polecenie:

emerge --deep --newuse- update --with-bdeps=y world

Zainstalowało tylko dwa pakiety, ale i tak jeden pakiet został którego nie chciał złapać, pomimo, że portato nadal pokazuje, że oprócz tych dwóch pakietów został jeden pakiet virtual/jre który może być zaktualizowany.

3. Wydałem polecenie

revdep-rebuild revdep-rebuild -i -X

Pokazało mnostwo brakujących zależności, kilka programów nie chciało się uruchamiać, np krusader, a hotplug się odinstalował(chyba przez to depclean).

4. Zatrzymalem instalowanie pakietow przez revdep-rebuild, zeby nie instalowal znowu z opcja --one-shot, zamiast tego skopiowalem nazwy pakietów ktore chcial instalowac revdep-rebuild do emerge wlacznie ze znakami"=" przed nazwa pakietu i nazwa wersji, ale biorac pod uwage, ze to i tak byly najnowsze pakiety, wiec sie przebudowaly te pakiet i teraz jest ok. Jedynie krusader mial jakies ale, ale po zainstalowaniu recznie pakietu kde-base/kjsembed prawie wszystko wrocilo do normy. pozostal jedynie pakiet virtual/jre. Zeby to naprawic dalem polecenie

"emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y virtual/jre" i sie pokazalo takie cos.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y virtual/jre
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

5. Nastepnie wydalem polecenie

emerge --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y world

i revdep-rebuild -i -X

w celu sprawdzenia, czy wszystko jest ok i wygląda na to, że wszystko wróciło juz do normy. Wypadałoby wywalić tą opcję one-shot przy revdep-rebuild i pewnie w przyszłości będzie ok.

Mam nadzieję, że komuś się to przyda  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

Mam nadzieję, że nikt inny z tego nie skorzysta  :Wink:  A tak poważnie, to punktem 4 rozwaliłeś sobie "world", bo tam się nie dodaje wszystkiego. Jeżeli wiesz, że któregoś pakietu na pewno potrzebujesz to dodajesz tylko jego. Teraz już się tamtych paczek nie pozbędziesz w prosty sposób nawet jeśli nie będą potrzebne. Więc ostatecznie zamiast się uporać z problemem to tylko odłożyłeś go na później ;>

Mam nadzieję, że to co napisałem nie brzmi za ostro, ale chciałbym się upewnić, że wiesz co zrobiłeś  :Smile: 

----------

## quosek

no moze nie do konca

1) za duzo plikow w world za bardzo nie szkodzi (bo niby czemu ? chyba ze zrezygnuja z danej zaleznosci, zastapia ja inna, wykluczajaca sie)

2) kiedys gdzies na forum znalazlem cos w portage (raczej bylo w galezi ~x86) co czyscilo plik world ze zbednych zaleznosci, jednak lata robia swoje, pamieci nie mam jak nastolatek, wiec nie powiem co to bylo (moze jak bede mial czas w czwartek w robocie to poszukam co to moglo byc)

----------

## timor

 *quosek wrote:*   

> no moze nie do konca
> 
> 1) za duzo plikow w world za bardzo nie szkodzi (bo niby czemu ? chyba ze zrezygnuja z danej zaleznosci, zastapia ja inna, wykluczajaca sie)
> 
> 2) kiedys gdzies na forum znalazlem cos w portage (raczej bylo w galezi ~x86) co czyscilo plik world ze zbednych zaleznosci, jednak lata robia swoje, pamieci nie mam jak nastolatek, wiec nie powiem co to bylo (moze jak bede mial czas w czwartek w robocie to poszukam co to moglo byc)

 No i np. jak coś odinstalujesz to też zostaną Ci zbędne zależności, a że są w world to się ich łatwo nie pozbędziesz.

Wiem, że są narzędzia do czyszczenia world ale są one wielokrotnie bardziej niebezpieczne niż depclean, więc trzeba bardzo ostrożnie z nich korzystać.

----------

## pawelek

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *quosek wrote:*   no moze nie do konca
> 
> 1) za duzo plikow w world za bardzo nie szkodzi (bo niby czemu ? chyba ze zrezygnuja z danej zaleznosci, zastapia ja inna, wykluczajaca sie)
> 
> 2) kiedys gdzies na forum znalazlem cos w portage (raczej bylo w galezi ~x86) co czyscilo plik world ze zbednych zaleznosci, jednak lata robia swoje, pamieci nie mam jak nastolatek, wiec nie powiem co to bylo (moze jak bede mial czas w czwartek w robocie to poszukam co to moglo byc) No i np. jak coś odinstalujesz to też zostaną Ci zbędne zależności, a że są w world to się ich łatwo nie pozbędziesz.
> ...

 

A czy mógłbyś powiedzieć dokładnie o co ci chodzi z tymi zależnościami. Przecież jak usuwa sie pakiet, to powinien on byc chyba także usuwany z "world", no chyba, że o czymś nie wiem. Poza tym, world to jest zwykły plik z tego co zauważyłem, więc w czym problem ręcznie go zmodyfikować i usunąć to co nie trzeb, choć teraz nie bardzo wiem, co można by usunąć, bo na razie wszystko działa, no może jedynie za wyjątkiem KDE4-SVN które nie chce sie teraz zainstalować, bo twierdzi, że brakuje mu biblioteki libstreamcośtam. A tak przy okazji, to gdzie są zapisywane te wszystkie zainstalowane pakiety, bo chyba to musi być gdzieś zapisywane.

Po drugie, którą to opcją dokładnie tak sobie zwaliłem tego worlda?

----------

## timor

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> A czy mógłbyś powiedzieć dokładnie o co ci chodzi z tymi zależnościami. Przecież jak usuwa sie pakiet, to powinien on byc chyba także usuwany z "world", no chyba, że o czymś nie wiem.

 

Jak instalujesz pakiet to trafia on do world, ale zależności tego pakietu już nie. Ty doszedłeś do wniosku, że kilka pakietów - będących czyimiś zależnościami - zainstalujesz ot tak jak wszystkie inne. W ten sposób dodałeś je do listy pakietów w world. Od tej pory, te pakiety i ich zależności będą Ci zalegać w systemie, do puki ich ręcznie nie usuniesz.

Na moim początku korzystania z Gentoo narobiłem sobie takiego syfu i po prostu przestrzegam Cię przed tym. Potem prawie rozwaliłem sobie system próbując wywalić to co mi nie potrzebne.

----------

## quosek

to ja jeszcze dodam, ze zainstalowane pakiety (Wszystkie) trafiaja do

```

/var/db/pkg

```

zawartosci tego katalogu NIE NALEZY modyfikowac recznie (tym bardziej wywalac)

a co do za duzej ilosci rzeczy w world.... na prawde radze poszukac na forum skryptu do jego "przeczyszczenia"

oczywiscie - najpierw nalezy zrobic sobie backupa worlda, potem przeczyscic, potem zrobic depcleana i revdepa i jezeli bedzie Ci chcial wywalic cos potrzebnego to dopisac to recznie (czy przez noreplace) do worlda. i pamietac - ZADEN automat NIGDY nie zadziala w 100% poprawnie - trzeba troche pomyslec, samemu poedytowac- ae jest to wykonalne

----------

